# Leuc breeding questions



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a proven pair of leucs. I have had them for 8 months and i have gotten the other pairs to breed but not my leucs. My female is ready but my male never calls or anything. I have the opportunity to trade my 3 adult mantellas for three leucs, males or females. Do you guys think i could add three more leucs to my tank? Would a calling male cause my male i have now to start calling? I was thinking of a 2.3 group. Thanks for the help!

-Nick


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

How big is the tank? Have you tried just playing recordings for them?


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Its a well planted 18x18x12 so its mainly terrestrial. I have and there is really no effect. Do you have any suggestions on how to get the male ready?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmm, well to get mine going I play the call. You can always feed a little less for three feelings and don't spray as much then go heavy on food and spraying.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

But a lot of members keep them in groups of 2:1 male heavy


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

You have to keep in mind that Leucs are usually seasonal breeders. I got a proven pair back in September and have still not seen breeding activity from them. I've played calls, but they scare the male and get the female going. I'm wondering the same things you are. Would it be good to get another male that would start competition between the two? I decided to wait it out and see if they call in spring or whenever their "season" is. The person I bought them from has heard the male call several times. He even mentioned that he heard the male calling a few days before he shipped them off. So I'm confident that the male will eventually start up.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think im going to do two males and three females. The male I will be getting is Always calling in the petstore and chasing around the females so hopefully when he is in a tank with three he will get the original male going. Can i fit all five in the tank?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

You know that female luecs will eat each others eggs, don't you? I think that is why people go with a male heavy group instead of a female heavy one. 
As far as putting five leucs in that size of tank, I'm not sure. I personally would not. Five frogs might get a little cramped. I would think you could do 3 or maybe 4 though. That's just my opinion. Everyone has a different idea when it comes to how many frogs for such and such a tank.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I have 12 Leucs in a 150 gallon viv. There are all about 1 year old or a little over. I have identified 3 different calling males so far. No signs of any egg clutches so far. I assume the actual breeding will possibly start when the females are sexually mature and ready, right? I was guessing spring/summer, when it is their "season" and the ladies are closer to 16 months or so. Sound about right?

-Chris


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I decided to do four. Two males and two females and I will put many Breeding places to try to avoid them eating each others eggs. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

guys so i got my two new leucs today. The female is HUGE. I have never seen a frog that fat. I saw my new female jumping onto both of my males and she would wrap her arms around them and lay on them, she also looked like she might have been humping them or something lol. I am 1000% positive it is a female and I even think it might be pregnant, was what i saw agression or mating behavior?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

To me it sounds the same as the aggression that I've noticed with Tincs...I've never really heard much about aggression with Leucs though. (???) Are you sure that you have them sexed correctly?

Also, a little FYI... darts don't "hump" or get pregnant.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah.. both males were on opposite sides of a piece of wood (6 inches away from eachother) and she layed on one and nudged him and did the same for the other. 3 people in the store sugested in was pregnant but i didnt know. In the store they had three calling males in the same cage with the female and others so maybe she is getting ready to lay and is looking for one to fertilize the eggs?


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry about the really crappy picture, it was all i cold get. Though here's the new male and female, the female is on the top. She was originally up on the background and then he went up there with her and he went under her. There was no calling or anything.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

reptiles12 said:


> guys so i got my two new leucs today. The female is HUGE. I have never seen a frog that fat. I saw my new female jumping onto both of my males and she would wrap her arms around them and lay on them, she also looked like she might have been humping them or something lol. I am 1000% positive it is a female and I even think it might be pregnant, was what i saw agression or mating behavior?


I have seen my female Leucs pouncing on the males for a short time.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it in an aggressive way or breeding behavior?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep. She wanted him bad. Lol


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright, I think mine is the same haha


----------

